# S7320 RGD Mash Up



## TJV (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw brand new RGD7320 neck for sale and I knew I would have some kind of use for that neck. I wanted one of my guitars to have ball bearing equipped tremolo so I bought used S7320 for fair price. There was all needed for good mash up except pick-up. Now its DiMarzio Evolution but it's gonna change ASAP. I've ordered X2N to replace it.

Unnecessary holes are filled with mahogany. Little bit sealer filler and primer before crackle finish. Neck pocket and AANJ had to redo. Neck joint is not so edgy as original. Cutaways changed a little and lower horn might look little bit retarded.

Light weight of Saber and 26.5" scale. Awesome!


----------



## orakle (Oct 8, 2011)

thats so cool !!!!!!!

I must do that too


----------



## adrock (Oct 8, 2011)

this is by far the nicest "stock guitar parts" project I've ever seen. great job man


----------



## celticelk (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome! Great job on that finish.


----------



## TJV (Oct 8, 2011)

More shots in the sunlight.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 8, 2011)

wow! excellent job, that thing looks great!


----------



## djohns74 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, that really looks great! I wasn't sure what to expect, but you put a lot more effort into that than just a simple mash-up, I'd say. Nice work!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 8, 2011)

Does that even intonate properly? You took off a 22 fret 25.5 neck and put on a 24 fret 25.5" neck?

Bolting on 24fret neck vs a 22 fret neck without the position of the bridge moving would definitely cause issues with tuning and note intonation across the neck.


----------



## Michael T (Oct 8, 2011)

That is excellent. Great job, that should be a production guitar !! I'd buy one.

^^as Djpharoah ask, does it intimate correctly ?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 8, 2011)

That's pretty awesome man! How did you do the finish?


----------



## adrock (Oct 8, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Does that even intonate properly? You took off a 22 fret 25.5 neck and put on a 24 fret 25.5" neck?
> 
> Bolting on 24fret neck vs a 22 fret neck without the position of the bridge moving would definitely cause issues with tuning and note intonation across the neck.


It definitely looks like he re-routed the neck pocket to adjust for this. And the neck he put on is a 24 fret 26.5"


----------



## TJV (Oct 8, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Does that even intonate properly? You took off a 22 fret 25.5 neck and put on a 24 fret 25.5" neck?
> 
> Bolting on 24fret neck vs a 22 fret neck without the position of the bridge moving would definitely cause issues with tuning and note intonation across the neck.



Why wouldn't it? 
If you read whole story and look pics you would see that neck pocket is located differently than original.

That's 26.5" scale neck.
Neck versus bridge position is correct. New neck positioning. No need to move bridge.





BlackMastodon said:


> That's pretty awesome man! How did you do the finish?


That is special crackle effect spray paint.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 8, 2011)

what the fuck?!?!?!?! thats fucking amazing in EVERY way!!!!

you selling it yet?




you selling it yet?





you selling it yet?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 8, 2011)

valkkio said:


> That is special crackle effect spray paint.



If I'm not mistaken, the paint shrinks as it cures, naturally creating the crackle finish, correct?


----------



## Curt (Oct 8, 2011)

Dibs if you sell it! Looks great!


----------



## TJV (Oct 8, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the paint shrinks as it cures, naturally creating the crackle finish, correct?



Yeah. Pretty much so.
Top coat dries faster than primer and that does the effect.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 8, 2011)

valkkio said:


> Why wouldn't it?
> If you read whole story and look pics you would see that neck pocket is located differently than original.
> 
> That's 26.5" scale neck.
> Neck versus bridge position is correct. New neck positioning. No need to move bridge.


Sorry chief - didn't see your OP say it was a 26.5" neck


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 8, 2011)

valkkio said:


> That is special crackle effect spray paint.



Link for the paint maker, may I ask?


----------



## ilmari (Oct 8, 2011)

valkkio said:


>



White binding on the body would make this look even more awesome.
Something like this.


----------



## TJV (Oct 8, 2011)

ilmari said:


> White binding on the body would make this look even more awesome.
> Something like this.



Bro, I know.  At the start I had in mind to paint binding to the head stock. Fretboard binding yells for the binding to the rest of the parts too.
Your photoshop proves binding would be super cool.


----------



## TJV (Oct 8, 2011)

joaocunha said:


> Link for the paint maker, may I ask?



It's not big secret.

Crackle Touch Paint, crackle touch, touch paint, plasti-kote crackle touch paint


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 8, 2011)

valkkio said:


> Yeah. Pretty much so.
> Top coat dries faster than primer and that does the effect.



Yeah. Well you've done some beautiful work here. Sweet guitar.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks great man! Really dig that crackle finish


----------



## Tranquilliser (Oct 9, 2011)

Epic.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 9, 2011)

that finish looks great man


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 9, 2011)

Intense! I wasn't expecting this when I opened up the thread. Good job, man!


----------



## Wretched (Oct 9, 2011)

That turned out freakin' amazingly! Well done.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 9, 2011)

So that was you who bought the first one !

Awesome project, I also want to do this with a RGD7 neck and a Apex II body


----------



## skeels (Oct 9, 2011)

^Yeah I wondered what happened to that one,too! Nice to see it ended up in a comfy, sleek, light-weight home! Excellent work, man.. Love to try something like that myself. Need to finish a reverse-engineering project first though haha!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 9, 2011)

Probably the only S7 I've ever wanted.

Awesome job!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 11, 2011)

Great Job! Looks killer


----------



## eddiewarlock (Oct 11, 2011)

it loosk very pro and sexy.

One humbucker guitars , specially Warlocks and Superstrats look awesome


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 12, 2011)

The RGD neck wasn't even drilled for mounting screws yet? Great score. And fabulous work on this whole project. I too wish a binding upon it, so there's that...

And I'm generally hating on single-pickup guitars, but the sleekness of this pulls it off, with the check inlays and all. I actually think it looks better with just the one.


----------



## Exploder (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been wanting to fill in the neck pickup cavity on one of my S's, but I really dont think I have the skill. Did you cut a block to size to fill the gap?


----------



## TJV (Oct 12, 2011)

Exploder said:


> I've been wanting to fill in the neck pickup cavity on one of my S's, but I really dont think I have the skill. Did you cut a block to size to fill the gap?



It was almost same shape as pick-up cavity. Glue filled gaps around it. I left that block little bit lower than surface and put some sealer on it.


----------



## guy in latvia (Oct 13, 2011)

sick job! congrats!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Does that even intonate properly? You took off a 22 fret 25.5 neck and put on a 24 fret 25.5" neck?
> 
> Bolting on 24fret neck vs a 22 fret neck without the position of the bridge moving would definitely cause issues with tuning and note intonation across the neck.


 
** Nevermind... Thread read fail... Again... **


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm super stoked, dude... such a great job! Didn't see this coming when reading the thread title. The white PU and binding sets it apart and makes it look super classy. Congrats!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 18, 2011)

Such a great looking build, you do great work. It looks like it was meant to be this way.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 18, 2011)

soooooo awesome!


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 24, 2011)

Sure looks fantastic! How does it play? 
My initial thought was that long scale with s body would make it very neck heavy...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 24, 2011)

So what's the abridged version of the science behind what you had to do to that neck pocket/joint to get the larger scale neck to fit?


----------



## Sullen (Oct 24, 2011)

Kintaro said:


> Sure looks fantastic! How does it play?
> My initial thought was that long scale with s body would make it very neck heavy...


The S body loaded up with all the hardware and electronics are a little heavy, at least my Korean S is, but don't know if adding the extra inch and walnut in the equation will actually make a noticeable difference.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 24, 2011)

Sullen said:


> The S body loaded up with all the hardware and electronics are a little heavy, at least my Korean S is, but don't know if adding the extra inch and walnut in the equation will actually make a noticeable difference.



Oh, I meant the balance of the guitar, not the total weight. I.e. if you play it standing with a (slippery) strap, would it make a nose-dive towards the floor.

I don't have much experience with S's. Just wondering.


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 24, 2011)

I've tried to leave this thread 3x to look at other threads, but can't muster the ability to click "new posts", that's how good this guitar looks. I'm so incredibly baffled on how professional it looks. Wish I could touch it.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 24, 2011)

This is great looking mod. Good work dude!


----------



## TJV (Oct 24, 2011)

Kintaro said:


> Sure looks fantastic! How does it play?
> My initial thought was that long scale with s body would make it very neck heavy...



Only one inch more.  There's no neck dive. Plays well too. It's tuned one step down. Clean tone is brighter than normally.



Konfyouzd said:


> So what's the abridged version of the science behind what you had to do to that neck pocket/joint to get the larger scale neck to fit?



I had to re-route neck pocket to have a right scale length. Pocket is closer to the bridge than original. That leaded me to do deeper cutaways and complete new AANJ.

New neck is slightly wider at heel because it has 24 frets instead of 22.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 24, 2011)

Ahh cool! Thanks.


----------



## zack6 (Oct 26, 2011)

valkkio said:


> Why wouldn't it?
> If you read whole story and look pics you would see that neck pocket is located differently than original.
> 
> That's 26.5" scale neck.
> Neck versus bridge position is correct. New neck positioning. No need to move bridge.



dude i have a question for you, i have rgd 7321 neck and want to swap my guitar neck with this one and it has 24 fret too and 25.5" scale.
do i have to relocated the bridge position due to different scale on these 2 neck?? 
(from what i read, we need to relocated neck position just because we change neck with different fret number)


----------



## TJV (Oct 27, 2011)

zack6 said:


> dude i have a question for you, i have rgd 7321 neck and want to swap my guitar neck with this one and it has 24 fret too and 25.5" scale.
> do i have to relocated the bridge position due to different scale on these 2 neck??
> (from what i read, we need to relocated neck position just because we change neck with different fret number)



Number of frets is not the reason to relocate anything. It's the scale length.

You could place new neck on top of your guitar and set it to match 672mm/26.5" from nut to the bridge. Then you'll see how it goes.
What body you are going to use?


----------



## zack6 (Oct 27, 2011)

valkkio said:


> Number of frets is not the reason to relocate anything. It's the scale length.
> 
> You could place new neck on top of your guitar and set it to match 672mm/26.5" from nut to the bridge. Then you'll see how it goes.
> What body you are going to use?



i'm going to use RG standar 6string body
it seems that you are not relocated your bridge position
i have check the RGD neck and it has 1" longer than my standar 25,5" neck, so i dont need to move th bridge, right?


----------



## nikt (Oct 27, 2011)

So simple and so great looking! congrats

I'm thinking of making a mash up of RG1527M neck with RG2027X body and guts, myself.


----------



## TJV (Oct 28, 2011)

zack6 said:


> i'm going to use RG standar 6string body
> it seems that you are not relocated your bridge position
> i have check the RGD neck and it has 1" longer than my standar 25,5" neck, so i dont need to move th bridge, right?



I made some calculations and if neck stays original position then bridge has to be moved 7mm further. I suggest you to make some calculations and measuring. 

It's actually same if you move bridge or neck, you just need to have 26.5" from bridge to nut.

I didn't move bridge because I solved scale issue by relocating neck.





nikt said:


> So simple and so great looking! congrats
> 
> I'm thinking of making a mash up of RG1527M neck with RG2027X body and guts, myself.


That's gonna look awesome. 2027 neck could be better though.


----------



## zack6 (Oct 29, 2011)

valkkio said:


> I made some calculations and if neck stays original position then bridge has to be moved 7mm further. I suggest you to make some calculations and measuring.
> 
> It's actually same if you move bridge or neck, you just need to have 26.5" from bridge to nut.
> 
> I didn't move bridge because I solved scale issue by relocating neck.



oh i see, thanks for the info dude 
gonna start the project next month


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Nov 7, 2011)

Is that neck a knock off? Or factory direct or something? Cause I saw a guy on ebay with a bunch of these necks, they all have no holes drilled for the locking nut, and the neck pocket. Which means they have never been on a guitar. Could this mean whole sale china knock off necks?

1 NEW ORIGINAL IBANEZ RGD 7 7320 Z GUITAR NECK | eBay


----------



## TJV (Nov 7, 2011)

Jonisbrutal said:


> Is that neck a knock off? Or factory direct or something? Cause I saw a guy on ebay with a bunch of these necks, they all have no holes drilled for the locking nut, and the neck pocket. Which means they have never been on a guitar. Could this mean whole sale china knock off necks?
> 
> 1 NEW ORIGINAL IBANEZ RGD 7 7320 Z GUITAR NECK | eBay



I guess those necks aren't passed some part of inspection. I've seen couple different ebay stores selling those necks. Both sellers are from Indonesia and I guess they are working for Ibanez.


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Nov 7, 2011)

Those necks are made in Indonesia, so it's prob legit


----------



## Daggorath (Nov 7, 2011)

Epic, I wants one.


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Nov 9, 2011)

Probabbly some Ibanez "Back door deals". haha


----------



## Bouillestfu (Nov 10, 2011)

Everything happened so fast. One second the body is slowly getting sanded down and the next: BAM! FINISHED! WTF? Where did that amazing finish come from? When how where? It's 
B E A U T I F U L


----------



## petray (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a question. Did you change the scale length for the mod you did to this guitar?


----------



## theo (Dec 20, 2011)

Can anyone let me know where I can find paint like this?


----------



## stevemcqueen (Dec 21, 2011)

That is a sick build! I love the S series. I have to ask though. Why only one pickup? Are you strictly a rhythm player?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 21, 2011)

theo said:


> Can anyone let me know where I can find paint like this?



If you have any regular paint shop around then you can describe it to them. If they don't have it, I'd look for a general hobby/crafts store. That's where they'd be likely to carry such paint here in Denmark.


----------



## TJV (Dec 21, 2011)

petray said:


> I have a question. Did you change the scale length for the mod you did to this guitar?


Yes I did. Neck pocket is relocated.



Bouillestfu said:


> Where did that amazing finish come from?


It came from spray can nozzle.



theo said:


> Can anyone let me know where I can find paint like this?


Where to buy Plasti-kote spray paint



stevemcqueen said:


> That is a sick build! I love the S series. I have to ask though. Why only one pickup? Are you strictly a rhythm player?


I wanted this guitar to be simple as possible. I got other guitars with more pickups.


----------



## theo (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks 

EDIT:
On The site for this product, they only list brown and gold as base coats... will any colour work?
http://www.plasti-kote.co.uk/Product/pcode---4085/pccode---3620


----------



## TJV (Dec 21, 2011)

theo said:


> Thanks
> 
> EDIT:
> On The site for this product, they only list brown and gold as base coats... will any colour work?
> Decorative spray paints from Plasti-kote, the market leading spray paint


Any gloss paint should work.


----------



## theo (Dec 21, 2011)

GNARLY! I'm thinking lime green under a black crackle!


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 21, 2011)

SO Awesome


----------



## Darkstar124 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in love


----------



## otisct20 (Dec 25, 2011)

i feel as if someone is going to take this idea when they get a LACS


----------

